# Definitive MOC List



## benny88 (13 Apr 2008)

Often I find myself looking at a document or reading a member's profile only to come across a MOC number I am unfamiliar with. I have looked for several days, both here and google, and the closest thing I've found are lists that pertain to medical categories, which I'm not sure are complete (ie, groups some trades together) I have no access to the DWAN, and am wondering if someone could post a definitive MOC list and maybe sticky it, I know it would help me a lot and hopefully others trying to learn.

   Thanks!

Benny


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2008)

Couldn't find you a list, but here's a search program split by MOC number or MOC description: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dret/cfed/engraph/home_e.asp

You can'tpbut the R in front (like my MOC) when you search, so if you see those it simply means that person is a reservist.


----------



## benny88 (13 Apr 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Couldn't find you a list, but here's a search program split by MOC number or MOC description: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dret/cfed/engraph/home_e.asp



 I found that as well, it helps, but I know it's not complete, as I got this :



> 0 Results for:
> Description CONTAINS "Pilot"



 By the way, I know my MOC, I was just performing an experiment


----------



## Shamrock (13 Apr 2008)

Here is a useable resource.  There's a thread on this somewhere on the site that I think has better information.

I don't know how accurate it is -- it lists armour officers and artillerymen MOC as 21.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> By the way, I know my MOC, I was just performing an experiment



Darn, I searched for 215 and it came up correct so I figured it was good to go!


----------



## benny88 (13 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Here is a useable resource.  There's a thread on this somewhere on the site that I think has better information.
> 
> I don't know how accurate it is -- it lists armour officers and artillerymen MOC as 21.


Success! Thanks Shamrock, that looks pretty complete to me. I recommend this to be stickied, I think it's really helpful. Thanks again, both of you.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Apr 2008)

Are we not switch to MOSID? Or is that another numbering system all together? As long as I'm on the pay roll it really shouldn't matter.  ;D


----------



## PO2FinClk (14 Apr 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I don't know how accurate it is -- it lists armour officers and artillerymen MOC as 21.


Nothing wrong with it other then a "0" is not shown, ARTYMN should of read 021. For all the NCM MOC's with only 2 numbers add a 0 at the beginning of them.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2008)

As done in our Wiki pages:

http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/MOSID_and_MOC


----------



## benny88 (14 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As done in our Wiki pages:
> 
> http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/MOSID_and_MOC




I could not find that, for the life of me. Sorry for the trouble, thanks all for your help.


----------

